# Offset Mods Questions



## toekneemac (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey guys,

Anyone have luck without a baffel and/or tuning plates?  

I am going to try smoking without these mods because:

1)  They did not seem to work for me so good.
2)  It seems like a large fire in the box, which actually heated up so hot that the steel expanded to the point that the door would not close all the way. I have massive heat in the box, and little in the chamber. 
3)  I reached 250 degrees near the fire box and 150 at the opposite end.
4)  I tried 20ga. steel for tuning plates AND ceramic tile, and neither one worked for me.
5)  I still had a massive heat inequality.  And not only from end to end, but from front to back.  I used a digital thermometer in the center if the first half of the smoker chamber and my dial thermometers in the chamber cover.  All at grate level. the digital read 200 and the dials read 250.  We are talking like 6-7 inches apart.  With that much difference, I may as well lose the mods and just learn how the smoker works by itself and adjust the meat accordingly.

This is relatively new to me, and I have a Bar-B-Chef.  Does anyone else NOT use internal mods with success?  Thanks

Also, I have a charcoal basket, which I was told to fill all the way up and then use Minion Method to light my fire.  Now all the mods make sense to me, but I must be missing something.  
	

		
			
		

		
	











Is my baffel too short?  Should it be heavier steel?  Should the angle be different?  Should I use less charcoal?  Has anyone used a small fan opposite the fire to try to draw some heat down to the cooler end?  I used 5 thermometers and all temps were way off.  I could find one temp area I like, but what if I am cooking more than one slab of ribs, lol?


----------



## toekneemac (Jan 2, 2012)

No advice guys?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry my friend. I guess the builder guys missed this. Maybe they are still recovering from New Years Eve. I'm sure they will see it this time around.


----------



## clyde79 (Jan 2, 2012)

i dont use the mods on the offset the only thing i did was put 2 12"x12"x 1" thick pieces of steel under the cooking area as a heat sink. my temps vary 25 degrees from side to side i just rotate and move things around as i go. as for the fire i just have a grate and use lump charcoal adding lit chimneys as i need it and a stick or two of cherry or apple


----------



## boykjo (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey mac...... i think I can help you with your mods... i did mods to my offset and it works great...... You definatly have to open the hole from the firebox to the smoking chamber... Its way too small. I had to do it after a test... Opened it all the way to the bottom of the smoking chamber...... also you will need to move the smoke stack to the other side to get the heat back across the chamber

Here my mod link.. Hope this helps

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110134/braunfel-reverse-flow-modification

Joe


----------



## toekneemac (Jan 2, 2012)

Clyde79 said:


> i dont use the mods on the offset the only thing i did was put 2 12"x12"x 1" thick pieces of steel under the cooking area as a heat sink. my temps vary 25 degrees from side to side i just rotate and move things around as i go. as for the fire i just have a grate and use lump charcoal adding lit chimneys as i need it and a stick or two of cherry or apple


I think that is accurate for most offsets, although I don't know for sure.  I think the design as well as the typical mods do not actually achieve 100% equality.  I just don't think it is possible without some mechanized fan of some sort.


----------



## toekneemac (Jan 2, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> Sorry my friend. I guess the builder guys missed this. Maybe they are still recovering from New Years Eve. I'm sure they will see it this time around.


LOL  they probably are!  All good.


----------



## toekneemac (Jan 2, 2012)

boykjo said:


> Hey mac...... i think I can help you with your mods... i did mods to my offset and it works great...... You definatly have to open the hole from the firebox to the smoking chamber... Its way too small. I had to do it after a test... Opened it all the way to the bottom of the smoking chamber...... also you will need to move the smoke stack to the other side to get the heat back across the chamber
> 
> Here my mod link.. Hope this helps
> 
> ...


Quite an impressive modification.  I think that is a bit much for me though.  Although, I may agree with you about opening the hole more, or at least raising the grate to allow more heat/air flow.


----------

